# You may have too many fish when .....



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

You May Have Too Many Fish If:

by David Isham
First published in: "In Depth", Tropical Fish Club of Burlington
Aquarticles


People ask you how many you have, and you tell them how many tanks you have.

You try to hide the power bill from your spouse.

You don't buy fish, you sell them.

You don't sell fish, you give them away.

"Fish Fry" has no culinary meaning to you.

Your house is nicely humid, even in the winter.

Mosquitoes and Japanese Beetles aren't pests; they're live food.

There are some things in the refrigerator you don't talk about.

If that dead one isn't too big, you "let the snails take care of it"


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL....they should add this one

when you are out talking to your your neighbours and you tell them you are going in to do your daily w/c they know you won't be back for a few hours!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ROFL!!!.... thank god most of my friends are fish people so i dont have to explain


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I did not know there was a fish club in Burlington. Must be Burlington VA.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

or how about:
"When you try and get your friends to start up tanks, just so you can give away your guppies and then 3 of them actually DO start tanks AND take some guppies!"


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL! *thunk* I fell of the sofa I laughed so hard! That's brilliant, thanks for the levity!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

[*]People ask you how many you have, and you tell them how many tanks you have. *CHECK*

[*]You try to hide the power bill from your spouse.

[*]You don't buy fish, you sell them. *CHECK*

[*]You don't sell fish, you give them away. *CHECK*

[*]"Fish Fry" has no culinary meaning to you.*CHECK*

[*]Your house is nicely humid, even in the winter.

[*]Mosquitoes and Japanese Beetles aren't pests; they're live food.

[*]There are some things in the refrigerator you don't talk about.*CHECK*

[*]If that dead one isn't too big, you "let the snails take care of it"*CHECK*
[/LIST][/QUOTE]

How about: When you look forward to certain times of the day so you can feed your fish.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ROFL... ehh i think we are all in trouble. lol


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Nah, you're not in trouble, you're in fish heaven!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Ah yes... lol

here are a few more

*Top Ten Signs Someone is an Aquarium Hobbyist...
by Lisa Englander*
10. They own more than two articles of clothing with fish on them.
9. Their children's names are Barb, Molly and Oscar.
8. They cut their honeymoon short because they don't trust Grandma to take care of their fish.
7. They spend their Saturday nights doing partial water changes.
6. They only time they wash dishes is when they need the sink to clean their tanks.
5. Their friends say, "You really need to talk to someone." So they join an aquarium club.
4. It occurs to them that if they get rid of their husband's favorite recliner, they'd have the perfect place to put another aquarium.
3. There's nothing to eat in the refrigerator, unless you like bloodworms!!
2. There's not one aspirin in the house, but if you ever get ich, they're prepared!
1. They can hardly wait for the next_______________________.

*Another Top 10 Signs That Someone Is An Aquarium Hobbyist 
by Lisa Englander, of Brooklyn, Ohio, Aquarticles*

10 Your favorite book is "One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish" by Dr. Seuss.
9. You wonder what your fish are thinking.
8. You are at the beach and you think how happy your fish would be there.
7. You refuse to eat any seafood, or fish shaped crackers.
6. You think your fish must be happy since they're smiling at you.
5. You talk to your fish more than your spouse.
4. You have your swimming pool removed in order to make room for a pond.
3. You have 10 different kinds of fish food, but only one box of cereal.
2. You wonder if there's a way to set up an aquarium in your car.
1. You bring bugs INTO your house!

*Yet Another Top 10 Signs That Someone Is An Aquarium Hobbyist 
by Lisa Englander, of Brooklyn, Ohio*

10. You notice the algae in the tank&#8230; but not the dust in the living room. 
9. Your husband states, "Either the fish go, or I go!" You miss him terribly. 
8. Your local fish store has provided you with your own parking space. 
7. It is not unusual for you to be forcibly removed from the fish store ½ hour after closing. 
6. Quality time with your children consists of getting their help with water changes. 
5. You failed Spanish class, yet you know all the fish's Latin names. 
4. Your screen saver is yet another aquarium. 
3. You remove the harmful chemicals from the tap water for your fish&#8230; but it's ok for the kids to drink. 
2. You know what aquarium water tastes like. 
1. You are still in denial about the water bill.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Aquarium water tastes funky out of a gravel vac


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the humidity one, its a wonderful 60% in my living room. Probably much more than that in the fish room. I need a poncho in there.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

JamesG said:


> I love the humidity one, its a wonderful 60% in my living room. Probably much more than that in the fish room. I need a poncho in there.


I agree, my orchids are doing better than ever!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

How about when your cuddling with your hubby and you call him a fish name. or your grocery shopping and all you can think about is what your fish would like.You cant fit another tank in your room but you check the for sale ads everyday.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

You buy tons of baby food, fresh veggies, baby cereal & powedered calcium. The grocey clerk smilies and asks "How old is your baby?" To which you reply oh I don't have any kids these are for pleco & snail snacks!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> You buy tons of baby food, fresh veggies, baby cereal & powedered calcium. The grocey clerk smilies and asks "How old is your baby?" To which you reply oh I don't have any kids these are for pleco & snail snacks!   lol what kind of cereal .


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Katalyst said:
> 
> 
> > You buy tons of baby food, fresh veggies, baby cereal & powedered calcium. The grocey clerk smilies and asks "How old is your baby?" To which you reply oh I don't have any kids these are for pleco & snail snacks!   lol what kind of cereal .
> ...


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Kat, have you posted the recipe somewhere???


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> Katalyst said:
> 
> 
> > You buy tons of baby food, fresh veggies, baby cereal & powedered calcium. The grocey clerk smilies and asks "How old is your baby?" To which you reply oh I don't have any kids these are for pleco & snail snacks!   lol what kind of cereal .
> ...


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> Kat, have you posted the recipe somewhere???


You know Tabatha and my husband will swear to this every time I cook something by a recipe its heinous. So I do what I do when I cook for us, I wing it. Hubby is much happier that way lol. I basically just walk through the store and pull things out to try and go from there. I've made batches they've turned their noses up and batches they've really liked but I haven't gotten in quite right yet. I'll have to sit and write one up. I took a few recipe's off www.applesnail.net and just added to them and tweaked them for corys, snails and pleco's.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Fishfinder said:


> Aquarium water tastes funky out of a gravel vac


ROFL

LOL Pat... So true.. Rofl... XD


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Pablo said:


> pat3612 said:
> 
> 
> > I would have just said "fourteen months" and walked away.
> ...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ive been to a few houses where the number of aquariums amounts to what I would consider a serious problem, rather than a hobby.

If you have nowhere to put your TV in your living room, because every single wall is stacked double high with row after row of tanks, you have a problem.

If you open the door to your basement and hear a loud "HRRMMMMMMMMMMMM", you have a problem.



Seriously though... One tank in the living room, maybe a few in the basement to breed... no more than six... Any more than six you need like MTS anon or something


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I decided to limit to myself to a maximum of 8 tanks for the rest of my life.

1 big display tank
5 smaller tanks
2 really small tanks

At my limit already!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

dekstr said:


> I decided to limit to myself to a maximum of 8 tanks for the rest of my life.
> 
> 1 big display tank
> 5 smaller tanks
> ...


We don't believe you!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ha pablo.. now you are definatly not comming to my house. LOL *blush*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Trouble*

Oh Oh I think Iam in big crap I just started 3 months ago and Ive gone from a goldfish bowl for my Betta to a 5 gal to a 10 gal to a 20 gal to a 50 ps my betta is in the 20 . Oh and I just bought another 10 gal for shrimp. Do you think Iam addicted. Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Katalyst said:


> You know Tabatha and my husband will swear to this every time I cook something by a recipe its heinous.


I'm the master of recipies.

I once tried to make chocolate chip cookies.

Accidentally used starch instead of flour (who knew? They look the same)

I made a gigantic pulsating blob that exploded when I opened the oven.

It would've been fantastic for star trek...


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> We don't believe you!


Haha I said a limit on the tank #, not the tank size!

Four 100g aquariums, three 200g and one 700g sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

do you sing underground railroad songs when you do water changes?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

You know you have too many tanks when the only recycled bags you have to take your lunch to work in, has a fish store logo on them!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Strangers randomly call your house looking for fish/snails and shrimp that got your number from a friend.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Strangers randomly call your house looking for fish/snails and shrimp that got your number from a friend.


Hey I didnt call by the way whats your phone no. lol


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

When your eating fish and chips and you look around and think your fish are starring at you so you move where they can't see you.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

You salt your driveway with aquarium salt because one of your 'fish friends' are coming over and you wouldn't want them to fall.----> Sadly I did exactly this, this evening as I did not want PPulcher or his daughter to fall on my driveway. Awww c'mon its the only salt I had lol. 

Pat my number is 1-800-SHRIMPS


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

funny stuff. You know you have too many tanks when people call you instead of the fire station in an emergency.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Sameer said:


> You know you have too many tanks when people call you instead of the fire station in an emergency.


Lol! That would be alot of gallons worth of tanks and a hella long python!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i do not have a linen closet anymore.. it is ruled by fish stuff.. LOL


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

When you find a carton of activated carbon in your bedside table... 
(What a find!!!)


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

When your husband pulls out frozen green beans to make with dinner and you scream 'Noooo that's for the snails & pleco's! Put it back!' lol


----------



## Bigsexybadguy (Mar 26, 2006)

You pay and arm and a leg for a top-of-the-line R/O unit for your fish tank, but you and the rest of the family drink tap water.



BSB


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

i got hell when I used the new garden hose and converted it into a python lol..... still get it when i use it every week lol


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Bigsexybadguy said:


> You pay and arm and a leg for a top-of-the-line R/O unit for your fish tank, but you and the rest of the family drink tap water.
> 
> 
> 
> BSB


 <previously guilty of this


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

hojimoe said:


> i got hell when I used the new garden hose and converted it into a python lol..... still get it when i use it every week lol


Unless it is specifically a potable water safe hose (rated as safe for human comsumption) , garden hose is guaranteed to be constantly curing releasing harmful volatile organic compounds. Over time these can cause kidney and liver damage (severely) to your fish and eventually death. These levels are easily tolerated by your garden plants, trees, etc, but long term exposure will gimp your fish.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Unless it is specifically a potable water safe hose (rated as safe for human comsumption) , garden hose is guaranteed to be constantly curing releasing harmful volatile organic compounds. Over time these can cause kidney and liver damage (severely) to your fish and eventually death. These levels are easily tolerated by your garden plants, trees, etc, but long term exposure will gimp your fish.


=\ did not know that.... also not sure if it was rated that way... i know it was an expensive hose, which is why i get hell each time I use it.... haven't had fish problems, and been using it for over a year


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I know I do not have enough fish when someone else is turning their basement into AN aquarium.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

thats so what i would do, cept it would actually have hardscape/plants or be a reef system!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

You walk into a LFS & ask to see their freshwater shrimp collection, the lfs employee who you have never met in your lifetime responds 'You're name wouldn't happen to be Kate would it?' Happened to me today lol. 

You call another member of the GTA from the LFS and tell him how beautiful his new zebra pleco's are even before he has a chance to pick them up. ROFL

I might have done the above to a certian GTA member who is a lucky stiff today as well.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

AND... she called me at WORK to do it... ROFL

On a site note all three I picked up today are in their tank and looking a lot better than I thought they would considering that they were picked up from customs at 2 am yesterday morning. Decided on three for now and grabbing one or two more when the next shipment comes in. Pretty sure I got a female (maybe 2) in that mix and one jeuvenile.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> AND... she called me at WORK to do it... ROFL
> 
> On a site note all three I picked up today are in their tank and looking a lot better than I thought they would considering that they were picked up from customs at 2 am yesterday morning. Decided on three for now and grabbing one or two more when the next shipment comes in. Pretty sure I got a female (maybe 2) in that mix and one jeuvenile.


Wendy dialed! lol Besides how often are you speechless? ROFL


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Knave dont forget pics when you have the time. Pat


----------

